# HEROES, Jan 29th..."The Fix" (spoilers)



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Let's start at the beginning...

How in the world does Matt remember Claire's dad having kidnapped him? (Not really a spoiler, tho', since it was established last week.)

The Haitian scrubbed him, and supposedly can't return erased memories.

Matt woke up on the sofa at home, not having any idea he'd been missing for two days. 

He sure didn't remember the kidnapping then.

Why does he remember it now? A benefit of being a different sort of telepath? Partially immune to Mr. Haiti's ability?


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Father!!!!
Gulp!!!


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

"A nurse who's an empath. Very cute!"

I want to claim to be the first to describe Peter's powers that way.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The prison psych looked like Oprah.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I knew the boss was going to be Sulu.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I knew the boss was going to be Sulu.


Since for weeks there's been much discussion of George being on the show, when he'd show up, and who he'll be playing, pretty much EVERYONE knew.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Can we please get the Niki/Jessica story over and done with already?

Claire's mom is a pyro?! That's how she survived the fire/explosion. What is she still doing in little old Kermit, Tx? It's only an hour away from Odessa, so I expect mom to drop in on Claire almost immediately.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> I knew the boss was going to be Sulu.


I didn't and it was a great surprise


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

WinBear said:


> Can we please get the Niki/Jessica story over and done with already?
> 
> Claire's mom is a pyro?! That's how she survived the fire/explosion. What is she still doing in little old Kermit, Tx? It's only an hour away from Odessa, so I expect mom to drop in on Claire almost immediately.


Lighting the cigarette with her fingers was some trick


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

gastrof said:


> Since for weeks there's been much discussion of George being on the show, when he'd show up, and who he'll be playing, pretty much EVERYONE knew.


well, I only knew he would play his dad. Didn't know how he would show up or in which episode. When his name appeared on the credits, I obviously knew he would be showing up in this episode. It wasn't until I saw the people in the van that I figured out that it was Hiro's father that sent the guys to get Hiro and Ando.


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

Sulu is Claire's dad's boss is my guess. 

All of these people are blood related somehow I'm thinking.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I dunno.. I still think Linderman is The Man. Hiro's dad is "The Boss" of the guys in the van. That's all. The van guys were just goons hired to get Hiro back.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Gregor said:


> I didn't and it was a great surprise


Yeah, I was expecting Lindemann. I was so interesting in finally seeing him, I completely forgot about Sulu.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

I was expecting Hiro to yell out, "Sulu!" He _is_ a Trek fan, after all.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

Did I miss something or is my memory faulty? Didn't Hiro walk into Isaac'a loft last week at the end of the show and run into Peter's older brother?

What happened there? How did they then end up in a garage being chased?


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

lodica1967 said:


> Did I miss something or is my memory faulty? Didn't Hiro walk into Isaac'a loft last week at the end of the show and run into Peter's older brother?
> 
> What happened there? How did they then end up in a garage being chased?


Your memory is faulty. Hiro talked with Nathan and told him about his trip to the future. Then Isaac's gal-pal gave Hiro a painting to deliver to Linderman-which would give him the opportunity to nab the real sword from Linderman's collection.

Cut to tonight's episode: They're getting their car out of parking and Hiro has the rolled up painting slung over his shoulder.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Claire's dad must not watch horror movies. Who didn't know that Syler wouldn't still be dead?

I'd bet that the Nikki storyline and the cop storyline don't go away. They somehow fit into the overall story. I have no idea where the connection point will be.

Ando is my favorite character.

"That's how we roll."


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

from preview


Spoiler



I'm thinking Claire's real dad is Nathan



It is bugging me that DL hasn't tried to walk through a wall holding someone's hand, I don't think he has tried it and it might just work!


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice to see Micah using his "power" and the reveal to his dad was great.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Can I adopt Micah? I could use the cash.


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

That was my thought when I saw the shot of "Daddy's" arm. Nathan. It could also just as easily be someone else entirely. Someone we haven't met yet. 

The mental dance between Claire and her dad about what she remembers and what she shouldn't be able to remember was REALLY good. I feel sorry for people just stepping in and totally missing the subtlty of that.

Niki/Jessica/Micah/DL == BORING. They had better play a HUGE role in the wrap up.

"You take non-special Ando, and take me, OK?"
-GULP-

Great stuff. As usual the scenes with Hiro in them are the best.

I was sure Peter put his hands on Nathan's shoulder to "store up" some flying power so I assumed he went out the window too. VERY cool to see the Invisible man show up to help him like that. 

It was refreshing that someone actually knocked on Mohinder's door. I almost couldn't believe Nathan wasn't just waiting for him in the apartment when he got home. WTF was up with the scarf he was wearing when they found Peter?  Did Mohinder answer Nathan's question about wether he (mohinder) was on the list or not? I don't think he did. I'm guessing he is on the list.

Parkman's storyline is just OK. It's better than Niki and co., but not as compelling as the rest. They need to get somewhere with him soon too. He knows that he lost two days. People told him he was missing. I got the impression that he investigated his own "kidnapping" and that is part of what led him to Mr. Bennet. I get the impression that he doesn't remember it, so much as he is convinced of it. I am fuzzy on the details though.

I was surprised that Mr. Bennet went straight for Sylar. He saw the windchimes, I am surprised he didn't go confront the Haitian.

I cannot WAIT for next week.

BTW -- I got a new txt msg from Primatech paper today. I will investigate and report back.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm sure I'm probably smeeking (if that counts for another thread), but here goes anyway...

Invisible guy is Christopher Eccleston, a Brit (duh). He will be known to fans as Doctor Who from the first season of the revival (2005), recently shown on Sci-Fi (replaced in season two by David Tennant).


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

OK, the TXT message reads:

I'm in & so r u. Go to primatechpaper.com, find helix, key to rabbit hole: Username: bennet Password: claire Get 2 kno me:HGghx11a. Mre 2 come

On the primatech website, go to the products tab, then click on the primatech logo and you are prompted to login. enter bennet/claire. There is a new page displayed that looks like a high-tech portal view with four "folders" one has a siloutte of a woman, the other three look like men. Click on them and enter the HGghx11a code as the password (leave bennet as the username) 

There is a dossier of a "Hero" (presumably) with some history, some pictures, even a PDF of a fake Mossad file complete with "blacked" out info. Some of the letters and numbers in the dossier are highlighted. put together they look like this: GGeh81zU

I tried to access the other three dossiers, but was unable to access them with either GGeh81zU or HGghx11a


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I'm sure I'm probably smeeking (if that counts for another thread), but here goes anyway...
> 
> Invisible guy is Christopher Eccleston, a Brit (duh). He will be known to fans as Doctor Who from the first season of the revival (2005), recently shown on Sci-Fi (replaced in season two by David Tennant).


I think you may have just taken smeeking to a whole new level.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

ruexp67 said:


> OK, the TXT message reads:
> 
> ...


Great info, thanks. You might want to spoiler it though in case others want to do it on their own.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

"Unspecial Ando" made me guffaw!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

waldingrl said:


> Nice to see Micah using his "power" and the reveal to his dad was great.


Exaclty what is his "power"?

I knew about George Takei from listening to Howard Stern on Sirius when he was on the show.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> Exaclty what is his "power"?


He seems to be able to interface with and control electronics.


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

emandbri said:


> I'm thinking Claire's real dad is Nathan.


Yep, that's what I thought too the minute I saw the hand on the phone. For some reason the watch, shirt, and that little bit of arm just LOOKED like Nathan. 



ruexp67 said:


> Parkman's storyline is just OK. It's better than Niki and co., but not as compelling as the rest. They need to get somewhere with him soon too. He knows that he lost two days. People told him he was missing. I got the impression that he investigated his own "kidnapping" and that is part of what led him to Mr. Bennet. I get the impression that he doesn't remember it, so much as he is convinced of it. I am fuzzy on the details though.


I may be fuzzy on the details, but didn't Parkman notice the same mark on the neck of radioactive-man and that somehow clued him in on the kidnapping-conspiracy. I don't think he "remembers" it so much as that he used his detective skills to figure it out.



ruexp67 said:


> I was surprised that Mr. Bennet went straight for Sylar. He saw the windchimes, I am surprised he didn't go confront the Haitian.


Would the Haitian be so stupid as to use wind chimes if it was something that Mr. Bennet would recognize? (Or, more importantly, would the Hero's writers be stupid enough to think viewers would buy something so blatantly obvious?)

Can anyone explain why the episode was titled "the Fix"? Lots of things _could_ apply, but nothing that jumped out as the ONE reason.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

What's that giant white thing in sylar's head?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

What's really going on with Hiro's powers?
He's used his more than any other character we've seen. Maybe they build up then run out and have to be built up again over time?


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

emandbri said:


> I'm thinking Claire's real dad is Nathan. It is bugging me that DL hasn't tried to walk through a wall holding someone's hand, I don't think he has tried it and it might just work!


I was thinking about this and it's not possible.

Based on the previews from next week where the mother called the father and says our daughter has found me.

We know from the previews that it's a white male with a business suit. And if he's still alive presumably knew all about the powers.

Nathan Petrelli just came into his powers, whereas the mother more than likely blew up the car 17 years ago.

Powers apparently have been developed far longer than the initial eclipse.

At this point I would say her father is Linderman or an unknown character.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

ruexp67 said:


> OK, the TXT message reads:
> 
> I'm in & so r u. Go to primatechpaper.com, find helix, key to rabbit hole: Username: bennet Password: claire Get 2 kno me:HGghx11a. Mre 2 come
> 
> ...


Yay! I got my email, too. I was only able to access the one profile, also. 

And gossamer, seems like he has some type of control over electronic devices??


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

ruexp67 said:


> Parkman's storyline is just OK. It's better than Niki and co., but not as compelling as the rest. They need to get somewhere with him soon too. He knows that he lost two days. People told him he was missing. I got the impression that he investigated his own "kidnapping" and that is part of what led him to Mr. Bennet. I get the impression that he doesn't remember it, so much as he is convinced of it. I am fuzzy on the details though.


Btw it wouldn't be that hard to put things together. He knew the last thing he remembered before blacking out was seeing the hatian in the bar. That didn't get wiped out.

Then he sees him twice more with the mysterious Mr. Bennett. I think he just came to the conclusion that they were in it together. He also heard two words I believe from Mr. Bennett, once it was Claire and I belive the other time it was Sylar.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

glumlord said:


> I was thinking about this and it's not possible.
> 
> Based on the previews from next week where the mother called the father and says our daughter has found me.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's Nathan either. A guy from NYC with a kid in Kermit, Texas? I dunno about that. (yes, Kermit is a real town in Texas)


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Was anyone else's feed broken last night or was it just my local station screwing it up? It was SD for half the episode, very disappointing. Then it switched back and forth near the end between SD/HD as commercials happened.

Good episode. I thought the invisible guy looked familiar, I see from reading above he was Dr Who.

And yes, I also agree, please let's get Jessica/Niki's story done and outta here... annoying.


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

WAG time (Wild ass guess)

Claire's father is HRG guy.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> What's really going on with Hiro's powers?
> He's used his more than any other character we've seen. Maybe they build up then run out and have to be built up again over time?


Claire has used her powers a lot.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> The prison psych looked like Oprah.


They all look alike.

I agree that Niki with her husband and kid are annoying and should be abandoned.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

hey everyone....

previews are spoiler material!!!

Now, i'm a preview watching kind of guy... but that's pretty black and white as far as tcf rules go... and for some reason, it bothers me to see the spoiler rules being broken. i feel for the spoilerphobes.

everyone who posted anything about previews.. ie


Spoiler



claire's dad, cuz IRC, we are suppossed to know nothing about her dad, and it was revealed that the mom knew the dad in the preview


, should go spoilertag their posts.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

DUDE_NJX said:


> *They all look alike.*
> 
> I agree that Niki with her husband and kid are annoying and should be abandoned.


What... bad actresses?


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

glumlord said:


> At this point I would say her father is Linderman _(snip)_.


Bingo! That was my immediate reaction as well.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

ruexp67 said:


> I was sure Peter put his hands on Nathan's shoulder to "store up" some flying power so I assumed he went out the window too. VERY cool to see the Invisible man show up to help him like that.


He does not store them up, it is proximity based. Invisible guy disappeard on him as he slowly re-apparead early in the episode. Clearly stating that his empath abilities are proximity based, not something he stores up.

And Glumlord is exactly correct about Parkman. He figured out that HRG abducted him. The last thing he remembered before blacking out was the Hatian. Then, the next time he sees the Hatian is with HRG, who he was already suspicious of.

And please, please, please kill off DL, Micah, and Nikki.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I may be slow/wrong but one other thing I noticed was the Haitian's pendant was the emblem on the sword and/or Jessica's tattoo.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

rkester said:


> Was anyone else's feed broken last night or was it just my local station screwing it up? It was SD for half the episode, very disappointing. Then it switched back and forth near the end between SD/HD as commercials happened.


I watched on OTA HD and there was a little break up, nothing major though. In a commercial break, I tightened things up and there was no problem after that.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

johnperkins21 said:


> He does not store them up, it is proximity based. Invisible guy disappeard on him as he slowly re-apparead early in the episode. Clearly stating that his empath abilities are proximity based, not something he stores up.


But we've seen, in the past, examples of him storing up powers. The critical one that comes to mind would be him doing that napkin sketch of himself flying while he was in the hospital. That was well after his visit with Isaac. I'd also guess his current visions are a result of him leeching something off of someone (Sylar, perhaps?) and he's still able to use them well after that person has moved away.

I'd guess maybe he gets a 1:1 usage of the power, that is for every minute he spends with that person he can use their power for one minute, so since he was invisible the entire time w/ the Doctor^H^H^H^H^H^Hinvisible man, he'd already used up his power by the time they parted ways. But with Isaac he didn't use the powers around him so he was able to use them later. Or something.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

I guess I am the only one that doesn't mind the Nikki, Micah, D.L. storyline. Don't get me wrong, it is not the best of the story lines but I like it in a curiosity car wreck way. I know it ties into the other story lines and when wathcing those scenes I am constantly trying to figure out how they are going to tie it together. I also like to see Jessica tear things a part so I am always waiting for her to go off.

Basically it is not the best storyline, but I think it has a part in the big picture and it keeps my curiosity going to see how it will fit.


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

Was I correct in seeing that DL wanted to break Nikki/Jessica out of the mental hospital _because he needed her to help parent Micah_?

So he wants to free a split-personality maniac who has 
- super-strength 
- viciously murdered many people
- framed DL for the robbery/murders she committed
- tried to kill DL with a sniper rifle

so that she can help make sandwiches for Micah's lunch? huh?!?


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

I'm not sure Nathan is old enough to have a daughter who is 17. Assuming he didn't father the child when he was 18. My guess is that Linderman is Daddy. NBC has a way of introducing misdirection into their previews though so anything is possible. 

If mom blew up the car with uncontrolled powers, how did she survive? Does she have Claire's healing ability as well?

The person they've been hinting at all season is Linderman's connection to everyone. All the heroes anyway. We don't know about HRG and Linderman.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

I agree with the previous posters that Claires dad is Linderman. I would explain further, but forget how to use spoiler tags and am not sure if idle speculation is considered spoiler material. 

KILL JESSICA/NIKKI. Their storyline sucks. Move DL and Micah to New York and just get rid of jessica/nikki. Maybe jessica can be noble and off herself...have her killed by sylar or radioactive man....i don't care.


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

My guess on Peter is that we and he don't know. He is seeking means to control his powers from the invisible man. Maybe part of that control is how long he retains them.


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

Sirius Black said:


> I'm not sure Nathan is old enough to have a daughter who is 17. Assuming he didn't father the child when he was 18. My guess is that Linderman is Daddy. NBC has a way of introducing misdirection into their previews though so anything is possible.
> 
> If mom blew up the car with uncontrolled powers, how did she survive? Does she have Claire's healing ability as well?
> 
> The person they've been hinting at all season is Linderman's connection to everyone. All the heroes anyway. We don't know about HRG and Linderman.


My speculation on the car accident/fire with Claire and her Mom:

- Claire's Mom survived because she is 'immune' to fire.
- Claire survived because she is, well, Claire. And she healed up.
- HRG took Claire and adopted her.
- HRG did his catch-and-release thing on Claire's Mom and she just figured that her daughter died in the fire


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

bruinfan said:


> hey everyone....
> 
> previews are spoiler material!!!
> 
> ...


So sorry! I didn't remember it was in the preview and not the episode! I'll put mine in spolier tags.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

mmilton80 said:


> I agree with the previous posters that Claires dad is Linderman. I would explain further, but forget how to use spoiler tags and am not sure if idle speculation is considered spoiler material.
> 
> KILL JESSICA/NIKKI. Their storyline sucks. Move DL and Micah to New York and just get rid of jessica/nikki. Maybe jessica can be noble and off herself...have her killed by sylar or radioactive man....i don't care.


I am torn on Claire's father, although I like the Linderman is Claire's father idea. We have seen Linderman's "connection" to just about every other Hero (except maybe Parker), but not to Claire, yet.

FYI - Speculation is fine (otherwise what we talk about.  ) However, if you base it on information obtain outside of the actual show (i.e. interviews, written articles, or the Hero's online comic), then it should be considered a spoiler.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Sirius Black said:


> I'm not sure Nathan is old enough to have a daughter who is 17. Assuming he didn't father the child when he was 18. My guess is that Linderman is Daddy. NBC has a way of introducing misdirection into their previews though so anything is possible.
> 
> If mom blew up the car with uncontrolled powers, how did she survive? Does she have Claire's healing ability as well?
> 
> The person they've been hinting at all season is Linderman's connection to everyone. All the heroes anyway. We don't know about HRG and Linderman.


I would assume she can survive because it is fire. You saw her light a cigarette with her finger so obviously fire doesn't bother her. Other things can hurt her but she is immune to fire since she can create and control it.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

dswallow said:


> He seems to be able to interface with and control electronics.


In mutant terms, he is a technopath.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

hapdrastic said:


> But we've seen, in the past, examples of him storing up powers. The critical one that comes to mind would be him doing that napkin sketch of himself flying while he was in the hospital. That was well after his visit with Isaac. I'd also guess his current visions are a result of him leeching something off of someone (Sylar, perhaps?) and he's still able to use them well after that person has moved away.
> 
> I'd guess maybe he gets a 1:1 usage of the power, that is for every minute he spends with that person he can use their power for one minute, so since he was invisible the entire time w/ the Doctor^H^H^H^H^H^Hinvisible man, he'd already used up his power by the time they parted ways. But with Isaac he didn't use the powers around him so he was able to use them later. Or something.


That drawing doesn't count. It was a stick figure drawing, meaning he had no power to draw. When he had Isaac's power, he was a true artist. I think he had a vision when he was with Isaac, and drew the stick figure from his memory. Remember this was way before he understood what was happening to him, so he may have thought the vision was just some crazy waking dream or something. It was clearly established in this episode that it is proximity based.

He also was able to heal quite nicely while Claire was there, but didn't get a chance to finish before she ran off, which is why he was stuck in a hospital for 2 weeks. He was with her for much longer than he used his healing powers, so he does not store them up.



Spoiler



Oh, and Linderman is not Claire's dad. The guy clearly knows way more about what is going on than anyone else. He would know if his lackey had his daughter. My guess is it's another new character.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

RBlount said:


> I am torn on Claire's father, although I like the Linderman is Claire's father idea. We have seen Linderman's "connection" to just about every other Hero (except maybe Parker), but not to Claire, yet.
> 
> FYI - Speculation is fine (otherwise what we talk about.  ) However, if you base it on information obtain outside of the actual show (i.e. interviews, written articles, or the Hero's online comic), then it should be considered a spoiler.


So impromptu conversations at a bar with randoms is ok.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

Joules1111 said:


> Can anyone explain why the episode was titled "the Fix"? Lots of things _could_ apply, but nothing that jumped out as the ONE reason.


Peter was looking for help controlling his power. Nikki wanted her shots to tame her down. They're all looking for a "cure". Hiro was the only one who seemed to be enjoying his gift the most.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

jpwoof said:


> Peter was looking for help controlling his power. Nikki wanted her shots to tame her down. They're all looking for a "cure". Hiro was the only one who seemed to be enjoying his gift the most.


And is technically looking for the item that will "fix" his power.


----------



## mcdougll (Jan 27, 2003)

jschuman said:


> Was I correct in seeing that DL wanted to break Nikki/Jessica out of the mental hospital _because he needed her to help parent Micah_?
> 
> So he wants to free a split-personality maniac who has
> - super-strength
> ...


Yeah, that's what I was thinking as well. Also, (being a father of two kids) I thought that he had been Micah's father before this all started, so why is it now such a hard thing?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mcdougll said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinking as well. Also, (being a father of two kids) I thought that he had been Micah's father before this all started, so why is it now such a hard thing?


Wasn't he pretty much always in jail or away from home? I don't think he ever had to deal with Micha on his own before.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Cboath said:


> WAG time (Wild ass guess)
> 
> Claire's father is HRG guy.


I love this idea, and in fact it's so novel it's revolutionary: Claires's dad is her father. Love it!


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

The father is not Nathan, Linderman or her adopted father. In last week's episode, the Haitian guy told Claire that her parents also worked for her father like him. None of those three people fit that description.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

laststarfighter said:


> The father is not Nathan, Linderman or her adopted father. In last week's episode, the Haitian guy told Claire that her parents also worked for her father like him. None of those three people fit that description.


I'm pretty sure he was talking about her Fake Parents. The ones the Mr. Bennet first introduced to her as her real parents, that he had somehow tracked down.

In this episode, we learn from the Haitan that the only thing he knows about her "REAL" parents is that HRG told her several years ago that she died in a car crash when she was born.


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

laststarfighter said:


> The father is not Nathan, Linderman or her adopted father. In last week's episode, the Haitian guy told Claire that her parents also worked for her father like him. None of those three people fit that description.


The Haitian was referring to the people that showed up at Claire's house _pretending_ to be her parents. He said something like this (emphasis mine):

"Your 'parents' also worked for your father."

...meaning that it was just a ruse.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm going pretty far out here, but I keep getting the feeling that they are going to introduce an immortal hero, possibly lindeman.

We'll see how it pans out


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

About the episode title: I read the description on my Tivo after the fact and it talked about Isaac wanting to do his part now that he's cleaned up, or some such. I checked the desciption on TitanTV, and it was totally different! What's going on? The title makes more sense from that description!


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

NoThru22 said:


> About the episode title: I read the description on my Tivo after the fact and it talked about Isaac wanting to do his part now that he's cleaned up, or some such. I checked the desciption on TitanTV, and it was totally different! What's going on? The title makes more sense from that description!


I think it's to describe the status of all the heroes..

Hiro is trying to fix his power by getting sword.

Niki is trying to fix herself so Jessica can no longer cause harm

Mohinder and Nathan were trying to help fix Peter, which is crazy.

Basically it's a pretty generic title but I'm assuming thats where they are going with it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I'm sure I'm probably smeeking (if that counts for another thread), but here goes anyway...
> Invisible guy is Christopher Eccleston, a Brit (duh). He will be known to fans as Doctor Who from the first season of the revival (2005), recently shown on Sci-Fi (replaced in season two by David Tennant).


Anyone else just loving the fact that Eccleston's character was referred to in the various online credits such as TitanTV as "Claude: Christopher Eccleston"?

I don't recall him being referred to as "Claude" in the episode.
(obligatory note to folks unaware of the fact that Claude Rains played the Invisible Man in the 1933 movie of the same name)

Diane


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> What's that giant white thing in sylar's head?


Looked like a giant bolt. I'm guessing he's figured out a way to add powers to himself by performing surgeries on his brain. That bolt would be a connection to some sort of access hole.

As for George Takei. Couldn't he be Linderman? Just because he's Hiro's father doesn't mean he can't be. In fact, it may explain his fascination with the Heroes. Just like HRG, maybe he's investigating them for purely selfish reasons, in order to cure his son, Hiro.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

NoThru22 said:


> About the episode title: I read the description on my Tivo after the fact and it talked about Isaac wanting to do his part now that he's cleaned up, or some such. I checked the desciption on TitanTV, and it was totally different! What's going on? The title makes more sense from that description!


I noticed that as well. The description was something along the lines of "A cleaned up Isaac tries to save the city from explosion".

What? Isaac wasn't even in the episode.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

cheesesteak said:


> The prison psych looked like Oprah.


Who was the actress? I couldn't place her.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

dimented said:


> I noticed that as well. The description was something along the lines of "A cleaned up Isaac tries to save the city from explosion".
> 
> What? Isaac wasn't even in the episode.


Yes, that is much closer. See how I mangle things when I try to remember them? That descriptions sounds much closer to having to do with a "Fix" than what actually happened.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

How did Claire first hook up with the hatian anyway? I asked that last week and still haven't figured it out.

And how does one start in on whatever game NBC is playing with getting txt msgs and stuff? Where do I start?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> I don't recall him being referred to as "Claude" in the episode.
> (obligatory note to folks unaware of the fact that Claude Rains played the Invisible Man in the 1933 movie of the same name)


He said at one point (paraphrased)
"How can you see me, I'm invisible, I'm Claude Raines, no one can see me"

phox


----------



## jeetkunedo (Jul 24, 2006)

cwoody222 said:


> How did Claire first hook up with the hatian anyway? I asked that last week and still haven't figured it out.


Her adopted dad (HRG) sent the Hatian to wipe Claire's memories after the incident at the high school. Instead the Hatian told her to pretend her memories were wiped, because it was important that she remember (for some reason).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> How did Claire first hook up with the hatian anyway? I asked that last week and still haven't figured it out.


Claire first hooked up with the Haitian when he showed up in her bedroom and was supposed to wipe her memory but he told her that he wasn't going to do it because she needed to keep her memory.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Haitian went to erase her memory on daddyo's order but decided not to and conspires with her in some unknown way.

I agree with the idea that peter's vision on the napkin was from memory. Isaac should be able to remember too now that he's off the drugs.

I think claire's fire went more like... her mom killed someone else that they identified as her in some weird cover up conspiracy.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

stiffi said:


> Looked like a giant bolt. I'm guessing he's figured out a way to add powers to himself by performing surgeries on his brain. That bolt would be a connection to some sort of access hole.


Why haven't we seen it until now?
All the times we saw him in the glass room, no bolt.

I'm guessing it was put there by HRG's scientist/doctor underling as a method to extract brain DNA to test for the different markers.

As to why we haven't seen it up till this point, it's a plot device that will be used next week.
(since they went to such great pains to make sure we saw it this week)

phox


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

My thoughts about the father issue:


Spoiler



I don't know who Claire's father will end up being, but I thought that the shot of the watch when the mother called the father was clearly supposed to make us think of Sylar, since he's been associated with a watch.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Oh, and as for the proximity/store up debate. I think it's a combination of both and they'll continue to use the two explanations interchangably as it best fits the story. We've seen examples of both I think that's because from the writers' standpoint, it's much easier not to make that determination as you might have to use it the other way in the future.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> Why haven't we seen it until now?
> All the times we saw him in the glass room, no bolt.
> 
> I'm guessing it was put there by HRG's scientist/doctor underling as a method to extract brain DNA to test for the different markers.
> ...


Yeah, that was my other theory. Too lazy to type both.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> Anyone else just loving the fact that Eccleston's character was referred to in the various online credits such as TitanTV as "Claude: Christopher Eccleston"?
> 
> I don't recall him being referred to as "Claude" in the episode.
> (obligatory note to folks unaware of the fact that Claude Rains played the Invisible Man in the 1933 movie of the same name)
> ...


I believe he referred to himself as Claude Rains or Peter called him that. It seems familiar like I just heard it. Otherwise I wouldn't have known.

Edit:
ok, I smeeked. If I'm using the term correctly.


----------



## wmm_16 (Jul 10, 2003)

Could Claire's real mom be the flame thing we saw in the paintings?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Sirius Black said:


> I believe he referred to himself as Claude Rains or Peter called him that. It seems familiar like I just heard it. Otherwise I wouldn't have known.
> Edit:
> ok, I smeeked. If I'm using the term correctly.


It must have gotten past me.. the S3 has it.. guess it means a rewatch!  
Even then said as a joke.. I'm amused that the credit was for "Claude:"

Diane


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> It must have gotten past me.. the S3 has it.. guess it means a rewatch!
> Even then said as a joke.. I'm amused that the credit was for "Claude:"
> 
> Diane


Just because a character doesn't have their name said aloud in an episode, doesn't mean the writers haven't given them a name that is used on script pages. Since he's a hero, not Invisible Man #1, I'm sure they gave him a name. And Claude Raines is a good as any to describe someone with his abilities.

And is there an example of Peter using powers when another Hero is not around, as if it were being stored? Besides the napkin drawing which I have refuted and will not accept?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Crap! Last night I just so happened to check my TV at about 9:10 and my screen said "just a few more minutes." 

I missed the first 10 mins or so of 24 and Heroes. I recorded in the bedroom the rest, but can someone recap the first 10 mins, please?


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Crap! Last night I just so happened to check my TV at about 9:10 and my screen said "just a few more minutes."
> 
> I missed the first 10 mins or so of 24 and Heroes. I recorded in the bedroom the rest, but can someone recap the first 10 mins, please?


best bet is to check NBC online they have the latest episode on there.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Crap! Last night I just so happened to check my TV at about 9:10 and my screen said "just a few more minutes."
> 
> I missed the first 10 mins or so of 24 and Heroes. I recorded in the bedroom the rest, but can someone recap the first 10 mins, please?


Other than Claire running around in a bikini, not much happened.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Other than Claire running around in a bikini, not much happened.


Bastard.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> My thoughts about the father issue:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Oooo, that's good. The implications of that would be...interesting.


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

Cboath said:


> WAG time (Wild ass guess)
> 
> Claire's father is HRG guy.


I was thinking the same thing. Could explain why he was so compelled to take her in, and the Haitian _did_ say that he's erased Claire's mother's memory many times. I'm not certain of this, but it's at least as good a theory as most, and, I think, more interesting than the Linderman theory, which seems too perfect and convenient.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

No, HRG is a bad theory IMO. If he were in contact with the mother he would have wiped her memory probably.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Other than Claire running around in a bikini, not much happened.


Am I going to go to jail now?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

dimented said:


> Am I going to go to jail now?


Why is Chris Hansen walking into the room?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I don't think you can trust what the Haitian knows ... He told Claire the mother was dead, and she's not. The Haitian either was lied to, or he is lying to Claire.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

stiffi said:


> As for George Takei. Couldn't he be Linderman? Just because he's Hiro's father doesn't mean he can't be.


I'd expect him to have a typical Japanese name, like McDonald, or O'Shea.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I didn't get why Peter seemed to be so sure that invisible man could control his power. Is he visible part of the time? Also he claimed to have taught others to control powers didn't he? Do we know anything about that? 

I also like the idea of HRG being Claire's real Dad. It explains why they're so close and why his main mission seems to be to protect her.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Mr. Soze said:


> I may be slow/wrong but one other thing I noticed was the Haitian's pendant was the emblem on the sword and/or Jessica's tattoo.


I noticed it, too. Very interesting.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

stellie93 said:


> I didn't get why Peter seemed to be so sure that invisible man could control his power. Is he visible part of the time? Also he claimed to have taught others to control powers didn't he? Do we know anything about that?


I think Peter was just assuming since he saw him in his dream.
Since he was in the "prophetic" dream, he must have been put in for a reason.

Did he say he'd taught others, or was he just playing along with Peter assuming he had taught others?

phox


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

jschuman said:


> The Haitian was referring to the people that showed up at Claire's house _pretending_ to be her parents. He said something like this (emphasis mine):
> 
> "Your 'parents' also worked for your father."
> 
> ...meaning that it was just a ruse.


I saw this mentioned in last week's thread. I disagree. Claire already knew that the man and woman who came to her house were not her real parents. She asked the Haitian if he knew who her real parents were. He said they worked for his father. He was not referring to the fake parents. That's how I saw it, anyway.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

stiffi said:


> As for George Takei. Couldn't he be Linderman? Just because he's Hiro's father doesn't mean he can't be. In fact, it may explain his fascination with the Heroes. Just like HRG, maybe he's investigating them for purely selfish reasons, in order to cure his son, Hiro.


Ah, but then it would be spelled Rindelman. Sorry. Couldn't resist.

I have to assume Linderman is the guy's real name. Hiro's last name isn't Linderman.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Sirius Black said:


> I'm not sure Nathan is old enough to have a daughter who is 17. Assuming he didn't father the child when he was 18.


The actor is 42 years old. He would be 25 when Claire was born. He is old enough. And even if he were only 18 he would be old enough.

Someone else said that Nathan's powers were recent. Says who? Nathan denied even having them after Peter knew he did. So nothing Nathan says about them can be taken at face value. We have no idea when his powers manifested themselves.

I read some of it this way. Claire's mom started a fire (accidentally, not having controlled her powers correctly). Claire "died" in the fire. After Mr. Bennett took Claire, she recovered (I meant she really died...like she did with the tree trunk in her head) and Mom was told she died. Since the article in the paper said Mom died, she must have gone into some sort of hiding...but not so great that Claire didn't find her...maybe she is pretending to be her sister or something.

Remember, the newspaper article said Mom and Claire died. No one else.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

waldingrl said:


> Nice to see Micah using his "power" and the reveal to his dad was great.


Oh yes.

So nice that the only law abiding member of the family has now joined his parents in criminal behaviour.

Daddy's probably thrilled.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Sirius Black said:


> ...If mom blew up the car with uncontrolled powers, how did she survive? Does she have Claire's healing ability as well?...


Mom can emit flames from her hand and not be burned.

My guess is she's immune to fire, in addition to being able to produce it.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

johnperkins21 said:


> That drawing doesn't count. It was a stick figure drawing, meaning he had no power to draw. When he had Isaac's power, he was a true artist... [/spoiler]


Peter himself told Isaac about the drawing, and said it was a drawing of the future, made due to him having been around Isaac. He DID fly on the rooftop, by walking off the ledge and not losing any altitude...despite the roof being at least a foot beneath him.

That was what the drawing showed, and it came true.

It WAS made due to Isaac's influence.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> Anyone else just loving the fact that Eccleston's character was referred to in the various online credits such as TitanTV as "Claude: Christopher Eccleston"?
> 
> I don't recall him being referred to as "Claude" in the episode.
> (obligatory note to folks unaware of the fact that Claude Rains played the Invisible Man in the 1933 movie of the same name)
> ...


When Peter asked him what his name was, he jokingly said "Claude Rains....the Invisible Man".

Other sources have called the character "Claude", but this may be based on his joke in the episode.

Maybe he'll end up being known by only that name, and never give his real one...

Just like Dr. Who.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> How did Claire first hook up with the hatian anyway? I asked that last week and still haven't figured it out...


In the episode where Claire's camera buddy and her brother both had their memories scrubbed, Claire called her father in a panic, telling him what'd happened to them. He told her to calm down, and that he'd be home shortly.

A moment later, the Haitian was behind her, his hand over her mouth, saying 'I work for your father...'

He disobeyed and ended up not scrubbing her memory, for whatever reason.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

wmm_16 said:


> Could Claire's real mom be the flame thing we saw in the paintings?


Not with Hiro, Isaac, and Peter all knowing there's danger of a nuclear blast, and "radiation guy" still being out there somewhere...


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

johnperkins21 said:


> ...is there an example of Peter using powers when another Hero is not around, as if it were being stored? Besides the napkin drawing which I have refuted and will not accept?


You can live in denial all you want, but it was established onscreen that Peter's stickfigure drawing was due to him being exposed to Isaac. (Hey...it DID come true, just as shown.)

With Claude now having described Peter as an "empath", it could be that Peter only got the slightest bit of "Isaac" at first, but later, with Isaac right there, Peter got his artistic talent in addition to the "draw the future" thing.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

gastrof said:


> Peter himself told Isaac about the drawing, and said it was a drawing of the future, made due to him having been around Isaac. He DID fly on the rooftop, by walking off the ledge and not losing any altitude...despite the roof being at least a foot beneath him.
> 
> That was what the drawing showed, and it came true.
> 
> ...


He had the vision when he was with Isaac, but this was very early in his stage of development so he may not have recognized it at the time. He also has the gift of seeing the future, or a form of it, in his dreams that is unrelated to Isaac's power. He walked off the ledge towards his brother who can fly. He could have seen this in a dream or a vision he had while near Isaac.

The napkin drawing was clearly different (and in the exact same style as Isaac's other paintings) than the painting he finished, therefore I suspect that Isaac's power is not simply seeing the future, but being able to vividly capture it with his artistic ability. Peter's napkin drawing was nowhere near as good as the painting he did because he was doing it from memory not a power.


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

PJO1966 said:


> I saw this mentioned in last week's thread. I disagree. Claire already knew that the man and woman who came to her house were not her real parents. She asked the Haitian if he knew who her real parents were. He said they worked for his father. He was not referring to the fake parents. That's how I saw it, anyway.


Thank you. At least one other person agree's with me so there might be a chance I'm not loony after all.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Did gastrof just set some sort of record for consecutive smeeks?


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

Did anybody else have a weird Hiro/Ando timeline?

First, they're walking towards their car. The guy with the gun starts to walk toward them. They run. The van comes around the corner, someone gets out of the van, they stop...

Half an hour later, after everyone has their storyline advance, we return to Hiro and Ando...

And they're lying under a SUV? And the van hasn't arrived yet, and the gun guy is nowhere around?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Fraser+Dief said:


> Did anybody else have a weird Hiro/Ando timeline?
> 
> First, they're walking towards their car. The guy with the gun starts to walk toward them. They run. The van comes around the corner, someone gets out of the van, they stop...
> 
> ...


I thought that was odd too, but I just assumed they ran when they saw the van the first time and were able to hide under the SUV. The van then continued to drive around the garage looking for them, and happened to be coming around the corner again when the SUV drove off.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

gastrof said:


> When Peter asked him what his name was, he jokingly said "Claude Rains....the Invisible Man".
> 
> Other sources have called the character "Claude", but this may be based on his joke in the episode.
> 
> ...


*nodding knowingly*
And that was why I was amused, I love the fact that so far, it's not an "official" name.

Diane


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

johnperkins21 said:


> And is technically looking for the item that will "fix" his power.


Which suggests that, to some extent, his lack of power is psychosomatic.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> I'm guessing it was put there by HRG's scientist/doctor underling as a method to extract brain DNA to test for the different markers.
> 
> As to why we haven't seen it up till this point, it's a plot device that will be used next week.


I thought it was a gadget to suppress his powers.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

gastrof said:


> Oh yes.
> 
> So nice that the only law abiding member of the family has now joined his parents in criminal behaviour.
> 
> Daddy's probably thrilled.


Oh come on, everyone knows that stealing money from an ATM is a victimless crime. Like punching someone in the dark.

Do you guys think it's of any significance that HRGs name has not yet been mentioned? Is it just a cheap trick to hide someone in plain sight that we're supposed to have heard of, or is it something else?

I hope Hiro gets his power back soon - the show isn't as much fun without it.
And I REALLY hope they figure out where they're going with the Niki/Jessica storyline, like everyone else here I'm starting to lose patience with it...


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

johnperkins21 said:


> The napkin drawing was clearly different (and in the exact same style as Isaac's other paintings) than the painting he finished,


I have no feelings either way, but does anyone remember if they showed his eyes going completely white while he was drawing on the napkin? That would clearly indicate he was using the powers as opposed to just a normal drawing...


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> The actor is 42 years old. He would be 25 when Claire was born. He is old enough. And even if he were only 18 he would be old enough.
> 
> Someone else said that Nathan's powers were recent. Says who? Nathan denied even having them after Peter knew he did. So nothing Nathan says about them can be taken at face value. We have no idea when his powers manifested themselves.
> 
> ...


I said that his powers are recent.

In the flashback scene where you see Nathan and his wife in the car, before she's crippled. You see a car chase with Linderman's people trying to run him off road, he somehow jumps(flys) out of the car. He was in complete denial and completely surprised by it. It was obvious at least to me, that was the first time he had ever seen his powers used.

That was about a year ago in tv show time I think. When the show first started Peter said for months he had been having dreams of flying, so it seems to jive.

His power and Peter's powers started almost at same time.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

MickeS said:


> name has not yet been mentioned? Is it just a cheap trick to hide someone in plain sight that we're supposed to have heard of, or is it something else?


Huh? His name has been mentioned. Bennett is his last name. Forgot the first name...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

glumlord said:


> I said that his powers are recent.
> 
> In the flashback scene where you see Nathan and his wife in the car, before she's crippled. You see a car chase with Linderman's people trying to run him off road, he somehow jumps(flys) out of the car. He was in complete denial and completely surprised by it. It was obvious at least to me, that was the first time he had ever seen his powers used.
> 
> ...


It was six months before the premiere episode. I also got the impression that it was the first time his powers manifested themselves.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> Huh? His name has been mentioned. Bennett is his last name. Forgot the first name...


His first name hasn't been mentioned.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Huh? His name has been mentioned. Bennett is his last name. Forgot the first name...


I don't think the first name has been mentioned, which I find odd if that's the case.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> It was six months before the premiere episode. I also got the impression that it was the first time his powers manifested themselves.


Your right, I just remembered the name of that episode was 6 months ago, it was the one where we saw hiro go back in time to try and save the waitress.

Good Memory Devdogaz 

Here is a link to a site that goes over that episode:

http://blogcritics.org/archives/2006/11/28/202402.php



> Nathan revealed his penchant for self-preservation six months ago: he flew for the first time, leaving his wife to suffer her paralyzing injury, and he was preparing to indict his own father, presumably to further his political ambitions by cleaning up the family name. His guilt about all this does not make it any better.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> Huh? His name has been mentioned. Bennett is his last name. Forgot the first name...


His first name has not been mentioned, and....



Spoiler



Jack Coleman, the actor that plays HRG, recently mentioned in an interview that it is his understanding that his lack of a first name will remain a running gag on the show for the foreseeable future, and that in an upcoming episode his wife will say in a conversation "It's so funny to me that you call him Mr. Bennet - to me he has always just been -- [then gets distracted by Mr. Muggles and doesn't finish her sentence]"


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Well, I guess I'm not senile after all.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

phox_mulder said:


> Why haven't we seen it until now?
> All the times we saw him in the glass room, no bolt.
> 
> I'm guessing it was put there by HRG's scientist/doctor underling as a method to extract brain DNA to test for the different markers.
> ...


Am I crazy or did I see him in godsend with a tube feeding liquid into that bolt hole and the scientist explaining that they had the guy drugged out of his skull and that anymore would kill him.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

NoThru22 said:


> Am I crazy or did I see him in godsend with a tube feeding liquid into that bolt hole and the scientist explaining that they had the guy drugged out of his skull and that anymore would kill him.


I might still have Godsend on one of the TiVo's, I'll have to do a quick scan and check.

Yup, there it is.
I didn't even notice it the first time I watched it.

Still, my statement stands.
They took great pains to make sure we saw it in "The Fix", so it will come into play again, soon.

phox


----------



## mtcbuilder (Nov 9, 2006)

NoThru22 said:


> Am I crazy or did I see him in godsend with a tube feeding liquid into that bolt hole and the scientist explaining that they had the guy drugged out of his skull and that anymore would kill him.


It's a shunt that HRG's agency put there to inject the Glycimerine Drip.


----------



## mtcbuilder (Nov 9, 2006)

For those that don't know, Claude Rains played the title role in The Invisible Man in the 1933 movie. The character in Heroes probably isn't really named Claude.


----------



## twm01 (May 30, 2002)

> What's that giant white thing in sylar's head?


That's how your operator jacks you into the matrix...


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

I was curious where the season was heading, since we all have so many questions and found ALOT of spoilerish answers.

http://www.herosite.net/herositespoilers.htm has them here, but it's basically a summary of info from The Comic News Insider podcast interview with Bryan Fuller.

Do not look at these if you are not interested in season long character story arc stuff..


Spoiler



- Characters such as Matt Parkman and Niki Sanders may be "circling" the main arcs of the series, but they will bec coming more into the bigger story later in the season.
- After the hiatus, Claire's relationship with her father becomes even more complicated. Claire does a lot of "soul searching." She continues to search for her "bio-parents."
- Niki/Jessica will soon be crossing over with Matt, and her story with Nathan Petrelli is not yet over.
- The nature of Niki Sanders' power will be explored later in the first season.
- In an upcoming story, in the last group of Season 1 episodes, Hiro will encounter himself and have a big adventure. (So much for the Bilinovitch Limitation Effect!)
- As if there was any doubt: there will be a second season of Heroes. It's not "official," but plans are alreday being made for it, including arcs for the start of season 2. Whatever is planned is said to be "great" and "a doozy."
- The nature of Sylar's power is purposely vague, because if he's digesting brains, it may look a bit silly and absurd. In a short version: He has an understanding of how others' powers work.
- Will all of the current Heroes make it to the end of the season? No.
- Are Charlie and Eden really dead, or will they be coming back? They're dead.
- Is the government involved with learning about these individuals? No.
- Will characters like Ando, Zach, or Mrs. Petrelli play a significant role? Yes, to some of those people.
- Can Micah communicate with machines or other electronics? Yes. ("He's like R2D2," Fuller said)
- Will Mohinder get any powers? No.
- Is Jessica a spirit or a ghost? Maybe.
- Is there a definitive bad guy/good guy status for any of the Heroes (ie Nathan)? No, it's very gray for everybody.
- Do they have a definitive ending to the season? Yes.
- Will the explosion happen? Yes. (Fuller then retracted to "Maybe.")


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

zordude said:


> Did gastrof just set some sort of record for consecutive smeeks?


LOL!!


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Heroes marathon on SciFi tonite (1/31) at 7 pm.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Fraser+Dief said:


> And they're lying under a SUV? And the van hasn't arrived yet, and the gun guy is nowhere around?


Yeah, that was some confusing editing going on there. Then there was a shot of a Freightliner Sprinter van doing a rather hilarious high speed turn thrown in that didn't match the van that we saw at the origin or destination of the trip.


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

I felt like a moron while driving to work and realizing that heroes has no opening clip. I wonder y it took me so long to notice that it was gone, although I love that its not there.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

FWIW, Sulu's character is named Kaito.

http://heroeswiki.com/Kaito_Nakamura

(they don't cite a source. I assume credits)


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

ping said:


> FWIW, Sulu's character is named Kaito.
> 
> http://heroeswiki.com/Kaito_Nakamura
> 
> (they don't cite a source. I assume credits)


The attack for this evening has been canceled!


----------



## mr flynn (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi,Just when you think you have things figured out they put in a twist.I thought I knew Claires father was Linderman but now that you all mentioned Nathan he could also be her father I know it is someone we know and has been in the storylines for a while.I think Linderman has a lot to do with this whole powers thing, and if he isn' t Claires father he most likely had her kidnapped to prevent her real father from finding out the the truth about their powers.Bennett works for Linderman.Can someone tell me anything about jessica She was Nikki"s Twin sister and she died when they were children?


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

Mr. Soze said:


> I may be slow/wrong but one other thing I noticed was the Haitian's pendant was the emblem on the sword and/or Jessica's tattoo.


Yeah....I've noticed that symbol reoccurring in different places. Like as a pattern in the data scrolling across Mohinder's computer.

Matt


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I thought the symbol was supposed to be a part of the graphic DNA representation? (Double helix cut in the middle?)

*That's what I always see when they show it, anyway


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> I thought that was odd too, but I just assumed they ran when they saw the van the first time and were able to hide under the SUV. The van then continued to drive around the garage looking for them, and happened to be coming around the corner again when the SUV drove off.


Except the van was stopped and the guy was already out and mere feet from them.

Some real weak writing or editing there. I thought it might have been a local thing with somebody adding extra commercials poorly.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Didn't Ando or Hiro translate the symbol off the sheath in the museum? It's a Japanese character meaning...?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I know *who* "HRG" is, mind you, but I've completely forgotten the meaning of the arconym.

Anyone?

X X Guy?

Horn Rims Guy?

By the way, I hope the kid knows to disable the camera in the ATMs when he pulls his little trick. It wouldn't take long for the banks to figure his game out otherwise.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Horn Rim Glasses


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Didn't Ando or Hiro translate the symbol off the sheath in the museum? It's a Japanese character meaning...?


McGuffin.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

johnperkins21 said:


> And is there an example of Peter using powers when another Hero is not around, as if it were being stored? Besides the napkin drawing which I have refuted and will not accept?


He continued to heal after Claire left the school. Straightened his legs up and stuff.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Umm, dude, you're like a week behind.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Shaunnick said:


> Umm, dude, you're like a week behind.


Well duh.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Stormspace said:


> Well duh.


I guess I should have quoted him.


----------



## spagma (Oct 6, 2003)

So I am of the lines in thinking that HRG is infact Claire's actual father.

The biggest reason being the list. If she was really adopted (anonymously as we were led to believe) , her current name would not be on the list, as she would have had a different last name. However if HRG is really her father then she would have a genetic link to him and the Bennet name, allowing her name to show up properly on the list.

The only other way to explain it would be for her real mom to be a sister or cousin to HRG and also have the last name of Bennet. Unless of course Mohinder's software that produced the list has no problem tracking down undocumented anonymous adoptions via genetics.

Just my take anyway.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

But her name ISN'T on the list--HRG made sure of that.

She was tracked down through the paintings, not the list.


----------

